# tetanus shot in the table of risk (MDM)



## JennyLynn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello!  If the patient has had an injury and needs a tetanus shot, where does this fall in the table of risk?  Low or Moderate?  I would think a routine vaccination would fall under the Low category, but because of the injury would this be considered Moderate?  Is it considered prescription drug management?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,
Vaccine shot scheduled or unscheduled may not be considered as prescription drug management;
Hence, MDM can be considered as low in this regard;
Regards,
LMohan


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nature of the injury*

It would also depend on the nature of the injury - stepping on a nail (puncture wound) would be an uncomplicated injury whereas some other injuries that require other treatement could be considered more complicated.   If the former, I would stick with the low level MDM.


----------



## JennyLynn (Aug 31, 2011)

Where would vaccinations fall within the management options selected since they are not OTC drugs?  Do you have any resources that would support the low vs. moderate management options?  Really appreciate the discussion!


----------

